# 1970 Plymouth Barracuda - Super Contaminated with Overspray Paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1970 Plymouth Barracuda - Super Contaminated with Overspray Paint*

Recently detailed this *****en 1970 Plymouth Barracuda with a 440 ****** engine, 6-Pack Carbs and Pistol Grip shifter - true Detroit Iron - true American Muscle Car History.



I would say the most common place you find overspray paint are,

*1:* Body shops or collision shops - not sure what you guys call them over here?

*2:* Industrial areas where paint is sprayed outside

*3:* A Car Guy's Garage - Car Guys are always using Rattle Cans to paint something and the overspray gets on their cool car.

As you can see by the color of the overspray on the clay it's black and my guess is it came from some common rattle can spray paint used on or around the car.

Just a guess....

I used an ultra fine grade clay for this project and the reason why is because there were very little swirls or scratches in the paint.

Because I have never worked on this car before of course I don't know if the paint is hard or soft, (or somewhere in-between), So I chose to error on the side of caution and use an ultra fine grade of clay.

A more aggressive clay or a clay towel, mitt or pad may have marred the paint causing me to then have to remove the marring. So for cars like this I stick to least aggressive method to get the job done.

Generally speaking, when it comes to removing overspray paint or other above surface bonded contaminants, the difference between an fine grade clay and an aggressive clay, (besides the abrasives in the clay), is the number of passes you make with the clay to remove the offending contaminants.

With a less aggressive clay you make more passes, i.e. spend more time claying. With a more aggressive clay you make less passes and the claying step goes faster.

But above all, as a professional detailer, I practice the Hippocratic Oath, which is an oath of ethics historically taken by doctors to,

*First do no harm*

I just apply this to car detailing or paint correction more specifically.


----------

